# new mgt co - Horizon lawn maintenance?



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Just putting feelers out about Horizon lawn maintenance from Canton Mi. They are claiming to be a management co with a national chain account in our part of Ohio. Pay seems sub par but am only looking at taking it since this one site nearly adjoins one of our walmarts. Just wondering if there are any negative reviews from past experience. TIA.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA can shed more light, but I dealt with them many moons ago. The whole thing was a joke. It was for 5/3 Bank. 

5/3 hired Viox to manage buildings, landscapes, et. 

Viox hired Horizons for Michigan branches I believe.

Horizons hired contractors and I believe self-performed some work. 

My prices to Horizons were the exact same prices I had been charging 5/3 when we worked for them direct. But hey, NSP's save the customer money, right? 

For the most part, it went fine right up until the end. We were owed for a small month's worth of work. It wasn't much, but it was the principle. We were given the same BS runaround that everyone gets:
-he's out of town, he'll call you back (never did)
-can you resend your paperwork? Sure, no problem
-we switched billing systems in February, and lost all your records
-you never sent the paperwork in on time

This went on for 6+ months. We resent invoices, even kept the fax log of when everything was sent in, as well as the copies of what was sent and that it was RECEIVED. Finally, talked to the guy from Viox, said sorry to have to involve you in this, but these idiots owe us money. Within 6 weeks we had our money. 

As always, buyer beware.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Ill wait for Ole Jim to come along. Thanks for the info MarkO


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco;2040522 said:


> Ill wait for Ole Jim to come along. Thanks for the info MarkO


You mean "Mooks".


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Mark Oomkes;2040524 said:


> You mean "Mooks".


my cell phone has you listed as weirdo up north. are you officially requesting that to be changed?


----------



## Superior L & L (Oct 6, 2006)

In the past they did a lot of Home Depots in our area.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Maclawnco;2040526 said:


> my cell phone has you listed as weirdo up north. are you officially requesting that to be changed?


Up to you, either one fits. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

I use D&B https://creditreports.dnb.com/m/home to check businesses rating and pay practices. It gives you an idea of what's to be expected and also if you want to work for them.



Maclawnco;2040526 said:


> my cell phone has you listed as weirdo up north. are you officially requesting that to be changed?


He comes up as Tulipman and this is the pic.


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

Better that dike........


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

BUFF;2040582 said:


> I use D&B https://creditreports.dnb.com/m/home to check businesses rating and pay practices. It gives you an idea of what's to be expected and also if you want to work for them.


you have an unlimited subscription? mind posting theirs if you do?


----------



## Luther (Oct 31, 2007)

I know the owner. We actually worked together on a few snow sites over 20 years ago back when he was small, and the company I use to work for was small. Was just in his office last week. We're looking at teaming up with him on the green side on a project. He morphed his company into a very health regional provider (several states) years ago self performing and subbing out a lot work. He owns several company's and has been very successful doing so. He has a lot of equipment.

He's no one's fool, is a very busy man, has high metabolism and can be very demanding. Can't help you with how he pays his service providers one way or another...sorry. I would think if you're solid and do the job you agreed to do everything would be good. 

Figures Ommookes had difficulty with him...he's difficult with most everybody. :waving:


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

TCLA;2040601 said:


> Figures Ommookes had difficulty with him...he's difficult with most everybody. :waving:


Careful there, Novocaine boy.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Maclawnco;2040592 said:


> you have an unlimited subscription? mind posting theirs if you do?


PM me their contact info: name and mailing address also include you email address so I can forward the report.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

TCLA;2040601 said:


> I know the owner. We actually worked together on a few snow sites over 20 years ago back when he was small, and the company I use to work for was small. Was just in his office last week. We're looking at teaming up with him on the green side on a project. He morphed his company into a very health regional provider (several states) years ago self performing and subbing out a lot work. He owns several company's and has been very successful doing so. He has a lot of equipment.
> 
> He's no one's fool, is a very busy man, has high metabolism and can be very demanding. Can't help you with how he pays his service providers one way or another...sorry. I would think if you're solid and do the job you agreed to do everything would be good.
> 
> Figures Ommookes had difficulty with him...he's difficult with most everybody. :waving:


Thanks Jim. If you like them, should be a good relationship.


----------



## Defcon 5 (Mar 20, 2014)

BUFF;2040604 said:


> PM me their contact info: name and mailing address also include you email address so I can forward the report.


Buff PI..I would say you drive around in a Ferrari...But we all know that's not possible


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Defcon 5;2040613 said:


> Buff PI..I would say you drive around in a Ferrari...But we all know that's not possible


LOL no Ferrari for me, theirs no room to hang a AR in the back window.......
The wife has a Supercharged Mercedes SLK Roadster which is like driving a go cart.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Maclawnco;2040592 said:


> you have an unlimited subscription? mind posting theirs if you do?


Check the your email.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

BUFF;2040662 said:


> Check the your email.


Thanks Buff. Dug it out from spam folder before I left.


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

Maclawnco;2040789 said:


> Thanks Buff. Dug it out from spam folder before I left.


No problem, it was my good deed for the day......Thumbs Up


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

Old post update. Horizon has been perfect on payments. Installments come exactly when they're due. Their area rep is somewhat clueless but often keeps to himself. Their pay is entirely too low but i guess that's my own fault for agreeing. Would give them a 4 of 5 for anyone considering taking work from them.


----------

